# aikido equipment



## Irk (Apr 2, 2008)

where is the best place to buy weapons for aikido?

I started aikido about a month and a half ago and we have begun weapons training with a bokken and a Jo. My sensei wants the weapons made from white oak which I am finding to be expensive in some places and very cheap in others. Although with me and the internet.. we have never gotten along well. Does anyone have any suggestions on where I can buy a white oak Bokken and Jo that is cheap and reliable?


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 25, 2008)

Not all white oak is going to be the same.  

Japanese white oak, also known as _kashi_, is probably the best of the white oak woods.  It has a tight grain, and can withstand a lot of impact.  

North American white oak is going to be only slightly better than North American red oak, and that's not saying much at all.  It's too porous to be a good wood for regular contact.  

I'm of the belief that you should buy a good set of weapons, and be happy with them, rather than constantly waste money on inferior products.


----------



## tellner (Apr 25, 2008)

White oak is only one of several useful woods. Osage Orange, Ipe, Tan Eucalyptus and Hickory all make excellent weapons which do not break easily. In fact, Hickory and Osage Orange are far and away the most impact resistant out there, much more than the exotics.


----------



## bootcampbj (Jul 2, 2008)

http://www.kingfisherwoodworks.com/ has some interesting info.

I use Japanese Oak, made in japan that I got through my instructor 15 years ago.  I still train with them and they are strong after thousands of strikes and have broken many a sparing partners cheap imitation  sword/jo.

For now, if you need something of your own, then get whats affordable and available.   In the long run though, save up and get some quality weapons, you will cherish them a long long time.

 - BJ


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 2, 2008)

Just to reiterate that not all white oak is the same.  In general you are best off buying higher quality white oak as it will last for years.  As was said above Japanese white oak is great I have a bo that is still almost in perfect condition after over twelve years of training.  Buy quality, spend the money now and you will have some treasured training tools.  Ask your instructor where he gets his equipment as that is probably a good source and the one he wants you to use.  Good luck!


----------

